# Wordpress vs zenfolio, shutterfly and other similar sites



## onelove (Aug 25, 2016)

Hello,

I am about to set up a site for my photos and a blog.  I am reasonably experienced in WordPress and have no issues developing a site.  I intend to monetize the blog with affiliate and CPA marketing as well as sell prints and other custom products.

My question:  Is there any advantage, such as increased visibility or marketing reach, to using one of the photo hosting sites over my own WP site?

Thanks for your wisdom and experience


----------



## tirediron (Aug 25, 2016)

I don't believe so.  It's a matter of establishing your presence on the 'net and ensuring that your SEO is as good as it can be.


----------



## Gary A. (Aug 25, 2016)

I know of many pros who use Smugmug for their sales.  The pros I know claim that Smugmug is great for how the sales end operates and for prints.


----------



## dennybeall (Aug 28, 2016)

If you do it right having your own website is far superior. You can control the presentation. If you want to do something you just do it. The problem is in the software for doing the things you want on the site.
There are things to do to make your site show up better on Google.


----------



## onelove (Aug 29, 2016)

Thanks folks.  This confirms my thoughts.  I can see where some of the features on the photo hosting sites might be convenient for wedding pros etc, but I am only interested in travel and fine art.  WP will be perfect for me.

Time to fire up a WP site


----------

